# Baby is swimming!



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152203575538842
so adorable!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone clearly didn't like the water  What a cute hedgie!


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes little Titan doesn't like bath time very much


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks terrified. I'd use less water and let him stand on a washcloth instead of directly on the slippery sink bottom.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I think most hedgehogs hate water. Mine don't like it either. I try to bathe them only when it's really necessary and I never let them swim. I use shallow water and a wash cloth as well. It also helps with the poopy feet.


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

All good advice, Titan is my first hedgehog


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

Cashew doesn't mind it as long as we keep it shallow so she can walk around. The bath tub is better as she can roam more!! I use the kitchen sink to just do her feet when they get really bad:grin:


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

*bath*

I agree, that the bathtub is a better option. I think that my Sola actually cracked a tooth in the porcelain sink doing what Titan is doing! Ever since then I have just bathed both my girls in the tub. They don't seem to panic as much in there&#8230;.although they do occasionally breathe in some water. Silly girls!
-Susan H.:roll:


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

great advise!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha, that is what Hector used to do in the sink. I did try the washcloth but he still used to scramble up the sides and slip.

In my experience he seems calmer if there is just clearly no possibility of escape - e.g. bath or high sided tub he is much better. But as soon as it looks like there is a way out he loses the plot again. :roll:


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey hates the sink she's much more calm in the tub.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202885804499495&l=5195175302140761704


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

My girl doesn't like baths either, but she kind of chills out once she realizes it'll be over quicker if she stands still... But I'll definitely have to try the washcloth idea for poopy feet!


----------

